# CO2 refills in West Los Angeles?



## irishspy (Feb 7, 2003)

Hi all,

Does anyone know of a good source for refilling 5lb CO2 tanks --not exchanging them-- in the West LA/Santa Monica area? I may be getting such a tank soon, but I'm having trouble finding nearby places to refill.


----------



## ashenwelt (Sep 14, 2016)

I would ask at the Scape meeting today at CK Fish World or on Scape.

Rob aka Ashenwelt - Back in the aquaria hobby. Always searching...


----------



## trong (Aug 8, 2006)

around here i go to c and r fireline. my point is where they service fire extinguishers may refill co2


----------



## watercrayfish (May 3, 2016)

Lol...welcome to my world. Its a rip off when comes to CO2 tanks


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

maybe a paintball shop?
a welding supply should do it, but they will charge you the same as they would a 20#

5 lb is a small bottle. not really any profit in it.


----------



## irishspy (Feb 7, 2003)

TAB said:


> maybe a paintball shop?
> a welding supply should do it, but they will charge you the same as they would a 20#
> 
> 5 lb is a small bottle. not really any profit in it.


Nearest paintball that does refills is a ****'s Sporting Goods that only does the 20 and 24oz paintball canisters -- and I may go that direction, if the 5 lbs refill proves too much of a pain.

Welding supply shops is a good idea. There are a couple in the area I could contact.

Thanks, folks!


----------

